# CABELA'S N.T.C. Green Bay



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Best of luck to all our Ohio team's heading to the N.T.C. national this week .


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Any idea where to find the daily results?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Cabela's is suppose to have live streaming results on their NTC site.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

TheWalleyeFederation.com Starting Thursday at 4pm


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

I can't find any live results. Anybody else?


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's on their site.....


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, found it. Thanks. They didn't have it posted when I was lookin'.


----------

